# Monsanto Protection Act



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tripped across this on ButtBook, oops, I mean Facebook:










Accompanying text:

"Slipped into the Agricultural Appropriations Bill, which passed through Congress last week, was a small provision that's a big deal for Monsanto and its opponents. This protection is very important to the handful of companies that dominate ag biotech: Monsanto, Syngenta, Dow Agrosciences, BASF, Bayer, and Pioneer (DuPont). Short story: Their current products are failing, hounded by weed and insect resistance, and they need to get their next-generation products-which are really just intensified versions of their currents ones-to market as quickly as possible. Lawsuits and court rulings on environmental grounds can only gum up the works.

This provision has thus been dubbed the "Monsanto Protection Act" by activists who oppose the biotech giant(s). President Barack Obama signed the spending bill, including the provision, into law on March 26, 2013.

Ralph


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

The Democrats by the most part are anti GMO and very proactive in the organic movement.
Did the party get sold down the river ?

Surely not.

CW


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Unbelievable. I hate Monsanto but I need more proof. Internet stories are not always true. I have a friend who manages a fertilizer dealership and he has been brainwashed into believing that any farmer who questions any of the suppliers or ag companies is wrong and should just get out. He also believes that the markets will go higher because they have to.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

steve in IN said:


> Unbelievable. I hate Monsanto but I need more proof. Internet stories are not always true. I have a friend who manages a fertilizer dealership and he has been brainwashed into believing that any farmer who questions any of the suppliers or ag companies is wrong and should just get out. He also believes that the markets will go higher because they have to.


I'm pretty sure some of the recent obscene winning bids on land auctions are the result of some producers that honestly think $6 plus corn is here to stay.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/mpa.asp

Looks like it is.

Big money follows both parties.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Marty, my reason exactly for selling my grain equipment. We are close enough in age to remember the 80's and I had my ass handed to me in the late 90's. After the report we now have some local new crop bids with 4 in front and some are even taking protection. Looks like the beginning of the end . This is the reason for my focus on cattle and hay. At least here I can ask MY price not ask what they will give me


----------

